# Camp Chef smoke vault



## melh (Apr 20, 2007)

HI all I wanted to find out what you all think about this smoker.

I have been searching and going back and forth with what size and kind and would really like to hear from some of you that have this one or have seen it in person.

I also wanted to say Thanks for the warm welcome and I really appreciate all the input I have gotten so far. You all have given me so much more to think about.

Thanks mel


----------



## smoked (Apr 20, 2007)

debi just bought the big one, I dang near bought the smaller one a few days ago.....to me, the build quality is far better then the gosm's I've seen.....my problem, I could only get the smaller version (it was a damn good price thou at 180).........I'm still hoping for good things price wise as summer runs on......I hope.....


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 20, 2007)

I would shoot a PM to Debi, she got the bigger one.  Smoked I would definitely hold out for the big one...Make sure you can fit a big brisket and ribs in there...


----------



## oillogger (Apr 20, 2007)

I would consider the 24" Smoke Vault if I were storing my smoker outside under a cover hoping the heavier construction would last longer in the weather.  Since I use a shed to store my smokers I got the 24" GOSM Big Block.  After one year of about 10 smokes I have not had any issues and feel there will be many years of service obtained from my smoker.  When I use my hand truck to move my smoker the lighter weight makes it quite easy to move and all of my supplies except for the propane bottle are always stored inside the smoker.  As I said in another post, "I rather have the steel smoker and replace it a few years later on with an updated steel model with perhaps some very desirable upgrades and not spend much more for both steel smokers than what a stainless model currently costs".  Since the 24" Smoke Vault cost about double that of the 24" Big Block I would apply the same reasoning.  It is kind of like buying a Toyota Camry or it's Lexus version.  Both will get you from point A to point B in reliable comfort/size but the Lexus costs much more and adds a little more style to the ride.  You have to choose what suits you best.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't carry this thing around the house down the stairs and into the basement - it's gonna live outside in the weather under a tarp at best so I went with what I saw as a better built unit. 

I also smoke a lot of stuff on weekends to last the whole week so the size was important. I figured I could put 4 -15 pound turkeys and a few ribs or 18 ribs using my rib racks. I AM a happy smoker! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 and still have my ECB for when I get carried away!

I searched everything and the best price was Amazon.com and free shipping right now. I think shipping on my ECB was like $60 when I bought it so free shipping was as great deal and  got it in 3 days!

Smoked! Mel!  Get the bigger one $289 and FREE shipping! 

My only complaint so far is when I open the door to look inside ... the heat comes toward me not straight up like my ECB ... and I keep fogging up my glasses!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That'll stop when it warms up outside though!


NOTE: I thinking Jessie getting spoiled - I was in the kitchen trying to figure what to have for dinner.  yelled out to the living room ..., we got brisket, sliced or pulled, pork sliced or pulled, turkey, ribs and fatties in the ice box - what's Jessie yell back for? Meatloaf - we're out of meatloaf! Sheesh!


----------



## smoked (Apr 21, 2007)

yea I passed on the smaller one for now, honestly I had a greater need for a new lawnmower and that killed off 270 bucks there...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






and now I just ran thru my local joes, they still show the small smoke vault for 179 but now they also are showing the black masterbuilt units at 179 oh the delimma.........


----------



## billyq (Apr 21, 2007)

I saw one of these in person last weekend and they look like a quality smoker.  Heavier than the GOSM and the welds look stronger.  Get yourself the 24 incher, you'll be haapy you did in the future.  I hate having to cut my ribs in half to fit in my GOSM.  They just dont look as purdy.


----------



## oillogger (Apr 21, 2007)

I fully agree about getting the 24 inch models.  This last Wednesday I smoked 12 baby back pork ribs laying flat on the cooking grates at once in my 24" GOSM Big Block without having to cut them.  I wish I could locate some of those rib racks that hold 6 rib racks for a decent price so I could smoke 18 rib racks (a case of ribs) at once.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 21, 2007)

24.99 - eight rib rack





http://www.traegeroutlet.com/inc/sdetail/149

20.99 - 6 rib rack 





http://www.campchef.com/catalog/item.../Rib+Rack.html

i believe home depot and lowes have the cheaper versions for $5 or $6


----------



## squeezy (Apr 21, 2007)

I wish I had your dilemma! ... around here it is hard to find anything to compare ...


----------



## oillogger (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks teacup13, the 8 version may be a little to long to use but the Camp Chef version looks about right.


----------



## billyq (Apr 21, 2007)

Your local wally world or k mart might have an inexpensive oven roasting rack that you can turn upside down to use in the smoker too.  They usually hold between 4 and 5 racks of ribs.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 21, 2007)

I got two of them at Lowes last week! I think it was like $6 or $8


----------



## oillogger (Apr 21, 2007)

Were they chrome plated, made of thin wire and is more complicated than those in the pictures?  If so, they are the same ones I saw at my local Lowes this week.  If not, I would be interested in knowing more about them or seeing a picture.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 21, 2007)

yep it will hold up to 7. Got one of those wing and drumstick racks too.

looks like this


----------



## oillogger (Apr 21, 2007)

They are exactly the same ones I saw.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 22, 2007)

i found some racks at Kroegers tonight...

they are heavy duty, teflon coated and hold 8 racks...

they are about $6-7 each

i will take pics of them when i go to the store


----------



## oillogger (Apr 22, 2007)

Now your talking!  Too bad we do not have Kroegers around South Louisiana.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 22, 2007)

they look like this but are able to hold 8 racks not 6 like shown

6.99 - they are made by interamericanproducts.com... 

you could email them and inquire about their rib racks... if not i would be willing to ship them to lousianna, then we can talk about you shipping me some crawfish..lol

oh and the missus said some shrimps too..lol


----------

